# Waterfowl meat processors



## BassBoss

Hey i finally got my first geese today, and i realized i forgot a vital part i need to know quickly. Where in ohio (preferrably near champaign county) can i get my geese processed into jerky? Note: i need the information rather quickly.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## partlyable

Obviously not what your looking for but I would do it yourself it's not that hard at all. Just breast out the birds and soak them in salt water for a day it 2 then dry them and stick them in the freezer till they get hard enough to slice them. Slice them thin. Season and cook them with any product available and cook in dehydrator or oven. 

I actually do not know of any places that process geese but I have never looked either maybe someone else can help you out if you still want to go that route.


----------



## dsoy28

Jerky is too easy to pay to get made, but. I think most butchers will do it for ya. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WeekendWarrior

dsoy28 said:


> Jerky is too easy to pay to get made, but. I think most butchers will do it for ya.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


All deer processors will do it (or they will send it out). We typically freeze ours, wait until we max out everyone's possession limit (gifted as well) and take them all in at once. No need to be in a hurry!!


----------



## dsoy28

Same here, I wait until I get close to the possession limit and grind it all up and make bratwurst.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big spurs 111

partlyable said:


> Obviously not what your looking for but I would do it yourself it's not that hard at all. Just breast out the birds and soak them in salt water for a day it 2 then dry them and stick them in the freezer till they get hard enough to slice them. Slice them thin. Season and cook them with any product available and cook in dehydrator or oven.
> 
> I actually do not know of any places that process geese but I have never looked either maybe someone else can help you out if you still want to go that route.


1st why salt water ?? I have done this for over 37 years never have i used salt water
that's to much work, grind them up add you're seasons and shoot them with you're jerky shooter and a put on a jerky rack put in oven at 325, prop the oven door open takes about 2 to 2 .5 hrs  ...


----------



## dsoy28

I use salt and sugar solution, pulls a lot of the blood from the meat and puts moisture into the muscle ala osmosis, makes it more tender and moist. Amazingribs.com is a wealth of knowledge for smoking and processing pretty much every kind of meat. I I don't necessarily do it with jerky but it always helps. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## big spurs 111

well i just put them in plan old water and change it 5 or 6 times, i add salt in the cure for jerky making..

I grind it all up when making jerky MAKES IT VERY TENDER


----------



## catmando

I just made some sky carp jerky last week. Did it in the oven with metal skewers. Slice it against the grain, rub down and marinate over night, skewer it up and hang it from the top rack of your oven. Put a sheet of aluminum foil underneath the meat an set oven on warm. I like to take a dish towel to prop the door open just a bit. I start checking it out after 5 or 6 hrs.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C J Hughes

The flying RAT is the worst tasting meat of all time. The color of bloody beef liver the texture of a worn out shoe sole and the toughness of an old leather belt. Plus most of it is so full of PCP and every lawn chemical they won't allow them to be cooked for the homeless. Yea sure they are a lot of fun to shoot out of the sky and watch them bounce when the hit the ground, but even after falling 120 feet and hitting the frozen ground they are still tuff as nails.
I know, oh they make great jerky, nope they don't compare to deer or beef jerky be honest. You could make jerky out of beef liver and it would taste better. So what the heck are we going to do with this huge population of waterfowl that is bringing down jets littering waste all over our beaches and golf courses ? Grind them up and sell them to a mink farm maybe is the best I can come up with. Snapping turtle bait they shine at but they say you should only eat one snapping turtle a year(PCP, mercury and such) so I don't eat any anymore. Early season goose opens next week good luck and watch them bounce it is neat after you just shot them with a 10 ga shotgun.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

Goose is my favorite game meat


----------



## dsoy28

C J Hughes said:


> The flying RAT is the worst tasting meat of all time. The color of bloody beef liver the texture of a worn out shoe sole and the toughness of an old leather belt. Plus most of it is so full of PCP and every lawn chemical they won't allow them to be cooked for the homeless. Yea sure they are a lot of fun to shoot out of the sky and watch them bounce when the hit the ground, but even after falling 120 feet and hitting the frozen ground they are still tuff as nails.
> 
> I know, oh they make great jerky, nope they don't compare to deer or beef jerky be honest. You could make jerky out of beef liver and it would taste better. So what the heck are we going to do with this huge population of waterfowl that is bringing down jets littering waste all over our beaches and golf courses ? Grind them up and sell them to a mink farm maybe is the best I can come up with. Snapping turtle bait they shine at but they say you should only eat one snapping turtle a year(PCP, mercury and such) so I don't eat any anymore. Early season goose opens next week good luck and watch them bounce it is neat after you just shot them with a 10 ga shotgun.





Another hater obviously taking a few minutes to give us his ill esteemed opinion.....I'm not gonna say goose is fantastic but I do brats and snack sticks. It's pretty good. I don't kill anything I'm not gonna eat, killing animals just to watch them hit the ground or to feed them to minks is a far cry from my aspect of hunting. If you don't like eating geese, keep your negative blurbs off of an otherwise constructive forum. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## C J Hughes

Just my thoughts and yea I can post them I don't have to keep them to myself . That is what is called an open forum that is what we are on. I am glad you like them eat all of them. We kill everything to feed something else as long as you use it and not leave it lay on the ground what does it matter who or what you feed it to. Way to many geese around they need to thin them out plain and simple. If you can't find enough people to eat them make dog food cat food and yes mink food out of them don't just kill them and throw them in the ground that is the point I was trying to make on this open forum. Thank you for doing your part in thinning out the flying rat population.


----------



## dsoy28

Anytime. Always willing to bust up some honkers. As poor as the duck hunting is in ohio it's usually my only shot at shooting a lot of birds in the field. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Plavo

High top Jerky kit...Easy and tasty flavors to choose from. Also I make my jerky in a de-hydrator, but also have done the skews in the oven. Also the salt water is a great way to go like the other post says, I even use it on my rabbits


----------

